# Afghan Pattern



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love some help finding this pattern. Wish I knew more about crochet so I could figure it out myself.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

WOW!! That is amazing, wish I could help you. Good luck.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Noreen said:


> I would love some help finding this pattern. Wish I knew more about crochet so I could figure it out myself.


It replicates a Bargello pattern, often used in embroidery. Perhaps someone who is an expert in crochet could figure this pattern out. It appears to be double crochet.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Try searching this: Tapestry Crochet.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I looked on Ravelry, it is definitely Bargello crochet from the ones I found there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

The one you have shown above is called Light in the Valley - no longer available on Etsy. It's copyrighted and can no longer be made ...

Pattern is a quilt but it might be similar to Pyramid Afghan All single crochet

http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

We need June Perk or John Dornan in on this.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Judy M said:


> The one you have shown above is called Light in the Valley - no longer available on Etsy. It's copyrighted and can no longer be made ...
> 
> Pattern is a quilt but it might be similar to Pyramid Afghan All single crochet
> 
> http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


Thanks Judy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have done this pattern in cross stitch! Crocheting it would be interesting.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I could help. I'd like this pattern too.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes that is going to be my next Afghan, I copied the photo and I'm going to work out a chart for it when the time comes to knit it. Beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Don Ashton said:


> Yes that is going to be my next Afghan, I copied the photo and I'm going to work out a chart for it when the time comes to knit it. Beautiful.


 I would need crocheted. Knitting would take me forever. lol


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I would need crocheted. Knitting would take me forever. lol


The pyramid afghan pattern is crochet. The picture shown is a quilt.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Judy M said:


> The pyramid afghan pattern is crochet. The picture shown is a quilt.


 The above picture is crocheted though, right? I would love to have the directions. Anyone find the link for it?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> The above picture is crocheted though, right? I would love to have the directions. Anyone find the link for it?


Check these out:
https://www.pinterest.com/pamdelph/quilts-bargello/

The quilt is made up of many small squares.

Found this on pinterest supposed to be on Red Heart site but I could not find it.

Four-Way Bargello Needlepoint Style Crochet Throw

https://www.pinterest.com/lloydsherry0591/bargello-afaghan/


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Check these out:
> https://www.pinterest.com/pamdelph/quilts-bargello/
> 
> The quilt is made up of many small squares.
> ...


Ok, thanks, will check it out.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Too bad it's a quilt. My heart sunk.


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

Beautiful Afghan.
I would like the crochet pattern also.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

LarLar said:


> Beautiful Afghan.
> I would like the crochet pattern also.


 It's not crocheted. It's small squares of a quilt.


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

The name of the quilt is " Lights of the Valley" it's an Amish pattern.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lights+of+the+valley+amish&qpvt=lights+of+the+valley+amish+&FORM=IGRE

Would love to have a crochet version of this.


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

The picture posted is crochet. Anyone found a pattern for it yet? I have been looking haven't found the pattern yet. All I have found is to purchase the blanket


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

LarLar said:


> The picture posted is crochet. Anyone found a pattern for it yet? I have been looking haven't found the pattern yet. All I have found is to purchase the blanket


This is my previous post:

The one you have shown above is called Light in the Valley - no longer available on Etsy. It's copyrighted and can no longer be made ...

Pattern is a quilt but it might be similar to Pyramid Afghan All single crochet

http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. Sorry, didn't see the previous post.  The fog in my brain must have been stirred up. :shock:


----------



## Crazycatlady73 (Sep 14, 2016)

I was able to make The Valley of Light pattern using Stitch Fiddle https://www.stitchfiddle.com/en/chart/new


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

My sister did a similar one. It's a play on colors. You just need to get a quilting pattern or cross stitch pattern. It's called Bargello crochet. My sister used a plastic canvas pattern that looked similar to that and played with colors. It was a lot of changing colors and sewing in ends. Hope this helps.


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

Great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## -chpetunia- (Mar 10, 2013)

http://graphghanmarketplace.com/product/pomgranate-bargello-turqua-168x198-graph-written

Graphghan Marketplace (graph afghan)

This site offers the graphed pattern for sale for $5.00.


----------



## madjake (Feb 22, 2017)

there is a similar pyramid afghan(free pattern) @ AntiqueCrochet Patterns.com .If you are still interested in this style of pattern , then I hope this helps


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


----------



## gostrom (May 16, 2011)

Can you tell us the name of the graph you used for Lights of the Valley from the stitchfiddle website?


----------



## jowats (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, this is my photo. I charted & crocheted this afghan recently. It is C2C. It's made with dc yarn & a 3.5mm hook. I can forward you my copy of a very rough graph if you'd like. Contact me on [email protected]


----------



## jowats (Sep 12, 2017)

Apologies - it's not my c2c but the colours are so close!


----------



## Tigger32810 (Oct 24, 2016)

You can find this pattern for sale on Ravelry.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3d-blanket-2


----------



## jowats (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's my crocheted C2C version & graph. Sorry no written pattern.


----------



## jowats (Sep 12, 2017)

My C2C crocheted graph. Sorry but no written pattern.
This could be made in straight rows, but I used dk yarn & 3.5mm hook, using dc C2C.


----------



## jowats (Sep 12, 2017)

My finished Afghan


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Love the 3D look!!!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

jowats said:


> My finished Afghan


Creates a great illusion of depth. Wonderful!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous afghan.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love it.


----------

